# Einlesen von JDBC connection in Java von XML



## Faiza (1. Dez 2010)

Hallo Programmierer,

ich habe was gebastelt, allerdings bin ich nicht so ganz sicher ob es richtig ist. Würdet ihr bitte drüber schauen und auf meine Fehler hinweisen. 

ich möchte von einer XML-Datei die JDBC Connection in Java parsen bzw. damit arbeiten können.

[XML]
<jdbc>
        <url value=""/>
        <driver value="com.mysql.jdbc.Driver"/>
        <username value="test"/>
        <password value= "test"/>
    </jdbc>

<!--  oder als Alternative habe ich das hier -->
<jdbc2>
		<name value="jdbc:mysql:" />
		<auth value="Container" />
		<type value="" />
		<username value="test" />
		<password value="test" />
		<driverClassName value="com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" />
		<url value="" />
		<testWhileIdle value="true" />
		<testOnBorrow value="true" />
		<testOnReturn value="false" />
		<validationQuery value="Select" />
		<validationInterval value="30000" />
		<maxActive value="100" />
		<maxWait value="10000" />
		<minIdle value="10" />
		<initialSize value="10" />
	</Context>

[/XML]


wie kann ich dies parsen mit eine SAX Parser? 

Danke!!!!!!!


----------



## fastjack (1. Dez 2010)

a) Erstelle Dir ein XML-Schema und setzte JAXB darauf.
b) nimm EMF 
a+b) niemals mehr parsen 
c) quäle durch DOM und/oder SAX


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (2. Dez 2010)

fastjack hat gesagt.:


> a) Erstelle Dir ein XML-Schema und setzte JAXB darauf.
> b) nimm EMF
> a+b) niemals mehr parsen
> c) quäle durch DOM und/oder SAX



zu a.) wenn du dich ein wenig auskennst, brauchst du nicht zwingend ein Schema. Das Schema hilft nur, da JAXB daraus automatisch alle benötigten Klassen draus macht und die Annotations setzt. Das kannst du mit ein wenig Übung auch völlig ohne Schema


----------



## Faiza (2. Dez 2010)

Hallo fastjack,

kannst du mir bitte ein Tipp geben oder auf eine Beispiel ins Netz hinweisen wie ich da ohne Schema weiter gehen soll. Das wäre sehr nett.  
Danke in Voraus.


----------



## fastjack (2. Dez 2010)

Ich würde das immer mit Schema machen. Du hast dann eine definierte Struktur, mittels derer auch ohne weiteres andere Sachen möglich werden und Du hast eine Struktur, die Du notfalls auch an andere verteilen kannst. Es ist nicht kompliziert ein Schema zu erstellen, man sich sich aber schon mal 1-2-3 Stunden damit beschäftigen.
JAXB ist ab Java 6 mit dabei. In der Distribution sind sehr viele nützliche Beispiele enthalten. Ein umfangreiches Tutorial gibt es hier:

https://jaxb.dev.java.net/tutorial/


----------

